# Wiring Tachometer help



## Brett

Time to break out the wire cutters and crimps.
Then you'll need the color codes for your wiring harness
to determine which wire goes where.


http://www.maxrules.com/wireindex.html


----------



## Jigalode

none of those seem to match my wiring schematic. i've been searching the internet for a proper diagram.

my engine model number is j50plssm. are there any other resources available?


----------



## Brett

Knowing you have an OMC product, and looking at the harness image provided
it appears to match the johnson colors in the maxrules link.



> Light Blue with White Stripe
> (may also be solid blue) Trim UP Switch
> Light Green with White Stripe
> (may also be solid green) Trim DOWN Switch
> White with Light Brown Stripe Trim Sender to Trim Gauge
> Gray Tachometer Signal
> Black with Yellow Stripe Shorting or Stop Circuit
> Red Un-fused Wire from Battery
> Purple Ignition (Switch) to 12 Volt Positive
> Tan with or without Stripes Temperature Switch to Warning Horn and/or
> Temperature Sender to Temperature Gauge
> Yellow and/or Yellow w/ Gray Stripe Stator to Regulator (Charging Circuit)
> Yellow with Red Stripe Ignition Switch to Neutral Start Switch
> to Starter Solenoid
> Purple with White Stripe Stripe Choke (or Primer System)
> Orange with Varied Color Stripe CD MODULE to Coil - Various Striped on Orange
> White with Black Stripe Temp Sensor (Alarm Circuit) to Power Pack


Looks like the loose red wire is the gauge light
loose green is probably your ground
but black is the usual color for the ground
Purple is the ignition/12v feed and grey is the tach send.
Seems to be all you need.


----------



## Jigalode

thanks brett i was actually looking at the wrong link for the wiring diagrams. I did not see the color codes link. Appreciate the help.


----------

